# Fantasy pictures



## Auer (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is some fantasy pictures I've made during the years...  Hope you like them. 
www.sysilouhi.com/Kuvagalleria.html


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 20, 2005)

*Well done Auer you are very talented!

What media did you use if you dont mind me asking? 

Keep up the good work.
*


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 20, 2005)

Auer said:
			
		

> Here is some fantasy pictures I've made during the years...


...you've done some great stuff with mountain ranges—hard to distinguish from real digital photos.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 20, 2005)

They are beautiful, Auer!

I particularly liked Vue D'Espritilla, a wonderful landscape


----------



## Auer (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you... The landscapes and the picture from the  hall were made with computer - with software like Bryce, Vue D'esprit and Terragen. The paintings of a knight, woman in forest and the barrow-wight I painted with acrylics on canvas. The girl and the polar bear (main characters in my book) I made with colour pencils and the small dragon I sketched with pencil and coloured with Photoshop.

The landscapes are from my book - I wanted to visualize some of the places and surroundings for me and the readers. I still have to make lots more... if I just had the time...


----------



## Auer (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok... the english version of the gallery is now done: http://www.sysilouhi.com/EngGallery.html


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

Made one more picture to the gallery... Now The Dragon's Fells look like I wanted...


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 2, 2005)

Very talented is our resident hermit...


----------



## shandril (Sep 2, 2005)

i loved the witch of summer..


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

I too thought the Witch of Summer was great.  Just loved the way the shafts on sunlight are shining through the trees.


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

Resident hermit  heh...

Well, Shandril and Rosemary you got it just right - Witch of summer is my favourite too - the only painting I'm really satisfied with. Had to make the rays of sunlight with an airbrush to get them good enough
Just hope you like them...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

I have always enjoyed art, especially the finer details and the shafts of light.  I have always wondered how they were done.  What other ways are there to create these?


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

Well I'm sure "real" artists have their ways of doing them, but I'd use very thin white (or yellowish etc) paint on a already dried background to make them. Another way is almost dry brush with just a little white (or the colour you prefer) paint in it - of course the surface has to be dried before applying the shafts of light. I just learned the way of airbrushing when I had to paint motorcycle helmets, surf boards, and covers of cellular phones


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

It all sounds very clever to me!  Would a 'mist' or a 'fine colum of smoke' be achieved in a similar way?  

These are the things that really appeal to me.


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, they can be made with the same way - I'd use the dry brush technique in them. The point is - do it little by little... I love mist...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

Mist certainly helps to create a certain 'atmosphere' in a painting.  Gently swirling around the elf or faery's legs.  

It conjures up so many powerful images for me.  I suppose there are words that could describe that atmosphere but would they suffice?


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe they would suffice to a reader who has been in a mist - like in a morning mist deep in forest in midsummer's eve or a mist rising from the sea or lake... Autumn mist, smelling of smoke and decaying leaves...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

That sounds wonderful Auer!   And dew drops on spiders webs look like diamonds.  

Have you read any of Cecilia Dart-Thornton's fantasy books?  She has broken just about every writing rule!  

Just about everything is described with adjectives!  I would imagine that an artist would have the ability to create her world which is so full of colour.  A film would not be able to portray that.


----------



## Auer (Sep 2, 2005)

My book was reviewed with words: "...he describes the surroundings, clothing,  all the things  - sometimes with exhaustingly many adjectives"
I like describing things  because I see and feel them in my mind... like the smell of frost, the crispness of it or the sight of fresh snow in moonlight. 
I can't wait for the winter to arrive 
I haven't read Dart-Thorton's books but now I'm interested, have to find some.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

I hope you can find a copy of her books.  I have never come across an author who has written in the same way. It seemed quite strange when I first started to read it.  For the first few pages I had to keep going back over what I had read, to take in the way she described things!  Once I had got over the 'strangeness' I found it a wonderful series.  The first series 'The Bitterbynde - a trilogy - is the best so far.  Her current series is written in similar fashion but I am not keen on the storyline.  
So if you can, it would be best to start with The Bitterbynde series.
Oh and thank you for letting us see your beautiful paintings.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 3, 2005)

*Oh I am so in awe of your talent.... 
I am currently doing several different paintings all of which have mountains in the background and I am afraid they pale in comparison to your works such as Trolls Claw Valley...
 With more practice I hope to one day be as good as you. 
*


----------



## Auer (Sep 3, 2005)

Kyektulu, I'm sure your more talented than me if you're really painting mountains 

All the landscapes on my pages I have done with computer - Troll's Claw Valley with software named Terragen - which is a great program. 
I couldn't even imagine of really painting anything as realistic - the Witch of summer is just about as good as I can do with canvas and paint

I'd really like to see Your paintings


----------



## Auer (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, since Kyektulu liked the Troll's Claw picture - I added one picture to the gallery again  enjoy...


----------



## ommigosh (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures Auer!  I especially liked the Dragon's Fells one with the tree in the foreground.  Very realistic (liked added the sun glare - nice touch)


----------



## Lotus Moon (Apr 25, 2006)

Cool stuff...keep going ;-)


----------

